# Help! Canvas planning



## Lily00Vega (May 18, 2016)

So I usually sketch what I'm going to paint on the canvas before I paint it on there but the issue that I'm having is that I use graphite, which sometimes gets mixed with the paint. Is there something I could use instead of the graphite to put down and map my stuff first before painting that won't mix with the paint? Thanks in advance.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.artistforum.com/oil-painting/sketching-subject-prior-applying-paint-32362/ you can find the answers to your questions here or you can start this thread a 3rd time.


----------



## Lily00Vega (May 18, 2016)

just said:


> http://www.artistforum.com/oil-painting/sketching-subject-prior-applying-paint-32362/ you can find the answers to your questions here or you can start this thread a 3rd time.


People are pretty rude on here.. Thought this was supposed to be friendly.. Guess not?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Lily00Vega said:


> People are pretty rude on here.. Thought this was supposed to be friendly.. Guess not?


Sorry if I came across as rude. This is a friendly place.


----------

